# What I just saw!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So my dogs and I were playing in the yard. Dozer and Sarge went into the woods a few yards, sniffing around. We live by the woods so rabbits and deer are common. 

There was a rustle in the woods....

I have never seen a wild bear before so close. My camera phone does not do justice how close to us this animal was. Amazingly, the dogs did not notice him and no one was hurt.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, scary but cool! Doesn't surprise me that Sarge was the first to notice it. I was thinking Tiffa would've been growling at that point. Tanis would be as dippy as Sarge and just keep rolling in the grass.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

There are bears in my area, but luckily they don't visit the town often, and they are very skittish and quick to run when they scent/hear/spot a human or dog.
My Shiba is insane. He thinks bears are for barking and chasing and will try very hard to get at them. I don't know what the other two would do, but I am confident Juneau would bark and chase as well. Sasha would probably just bark at a bear.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer does not like to be called 'dippy'











LOL




(thats his grumpy face)


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had about 7 or 8 in my yard since May, I always know when one is near because Babs goes balistic, barking squealing and making a complete fuss. Of course my camera is never near or the battery is dead. It is very cool to see them up close, I did get this picture of one after he was well across the road in the neighbors yard.















He was the one of the biggest we had, you can't tell but he was HUGE


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He is very cute, I especially love the grumpy face


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love your video, you did a really neat job. Thank God the pups didn't take off after that bear. Saying that, would that have been a problem, I mean, could that type of bear turn shag nasty and really rip into the dogs, or am I thinking of a Grizzly?


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Dozer does not like to be called 'dippy'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps he should be called ... "drippy"?! :rofl:
I love those jowls. They have so much character!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am not sure but I think black bears are more shy. They would probably prefer to run away. But a momma with cubs would not. This is the time of year where young male cubs are forced out of their territory in search of their own. This year alone, 1 has been spotted at my local mall and 1 at a pittsburgh mall (INSIDE! LOL). 

If my dogs do see it and chase it, my guess is the bear will run and climb a tree. However, if they corner it, things will get ugly. Watching this video a few times, my husband thinks it was a decent sized bear. Sigh. I go out in the yard all through the night...in my underwear....to let the dogs go potty. 

We rent and even if we could afford a fence, my husband doesn't think our landlord would allow one. 

And here I have been throwing trash meat into the woods (weight bearing bones, extra fat, etc.). I will be NOT doing that anymore. LOL

Its so funny because I have this humane trap outside. I have been trying to catch whatever is getting into our trash (we burn it and have a pit). Something moved the trap three feet away and ate all the corn. Gary said it could be a bear and I did not believe him at all. I thought maybe a sly raccoon. Now I think it was the bear. 

I am naming him Norman. I hope I don't see Norman again (or at least be in the safety of my home with all my pets).


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thankfully you saw the bear before the dogs did.
Must have been kinda scary.
Hopefully Norman doesn't come back anytime soon!


----------

